# Safari et réseau local



## eNeos (12 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai chez moi un petit réseau local comprenant macs, PC, imprimantes, etc. configurés par DHCP.
Alors que sous windows et firefox je peux accéder aux divers éléments par leur petits noms, cela m'est impossible sous Safari et (Snow) Leopard.

Par exemple, mon serveur (un G3 sous Debian) est facilement accessible en entrant _http://serveur_ depuis windows.
Sous mac, il apparaît bien en tant que _serveur_ sous le finder mais safari refuse systématiquement d'y aller et préfère se connecter à un ww.serveur.com. Je dois donc passer par son adresse IP. Avouons que ce n'est guère pratique lors qu'on essaie d'être en IPs dynamiques...
Le ping ne peut pas résoudre non plus l'adresse donnée mais fonctionne parfaitement avec l'adresse IP.

Ai-je raté quelque chose, y-a-t'il un 'tit truc à régler ou est-ce totalement impossible je n'ai qu'à pas avoir un réseau local ?


----------



## zazthemac (13 Mars 2010)

sous safari il faut taper
smb://son petit nom
ou afp://son petit nom
afp ou smb suivant le mode de connexion choisi (afp-mac, smb-windows)


----------



## eNeos (13 Mars 2010)

Curieux c'est curieux...

Sous safari :

_smb://serveur_ fonctionne et me renvoi bien vers le serveur voulu.

_ht*p://serveur_ ne fonctionne pas et ne m'affiche donc pas la page web voulue (serveur web). Ca fonctionne très bien sous Firefox Windows.

_ht*p://192.168.0.9_ fonctionne, j'ai bien ma page web.

C'est justement le http:// qui m'intéresse le plus 



Edit : Je réalise tout d'un coups qu'il en est de même avec l'iPhone et qu'il a le même comportement que Léopard et Snow Léopard...


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

L'explication la plus plausible, c'est que les PC sous Windows parviennent à résoudre les noms par le NetBIOS/WINS (le système Microsoft), tandis que les Macs sous SL tentent par défaut de les résoudre par DNS (le système officiel d'Internet). 

Pour que la résolution des noms fonctionne comme tu le souhaites, il faudrait que tous tes ordinateurs utilisent le même système, et que celui-ci soit correctement configuré sur tout le réseau.


----------



## eNeos (13 Mars 2010)

Ca reste possible oui. Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi safari réussit-il à résoudre _smb://serveur_ et pourquoi le finder affiche bien _serveur_ dans la rubrique _Partagés_ ?Il en va de même pour mon disque dur réseau _mybookworld_ qui affiche bien sa page de configuration si je rentre l'IP.

Je vais essayer de creuser un peu dans ce sens là, merci.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Mars 2010)

SMB et HTTP ne sont pas les mêmes protocoles. Le premier sert à partager les fichiers sur les réseaux Microsoft, et utilise donc a priori WINS/NetBIOS pour la résolution des noms. Le second sert à lire des pages web, et utilise donc a priori DNS pour la résolution des noms.

Sur Mac, Safari sert à visualiser des pages web, et Finder à accéder aux systèmes de fichiers. Il n'y a pas de confusion des genres.

Si par ailleurs HTTP arrive à fonctionner avec des serveurs qui ne diffusent leur nom qu'au travers du système Microsoft, et s'il est possible d'accéder à un système de fichiers au travers d'un simple navigateur Internet, c'est parce que les logiciels utilisés ne respectent pas les normes et ont été adaptés pour supporter les dérives exubérantes de la firme de Redmond, incarnées par Internet Explorer. Ces particularités ne sont d'ailleurs pas sans poser quelques problèmes préoccupants au niveau de la prise en compte des modifications de la configuration réseau et de la sécurité des accès aux données.


----------



## drs (13 Mars 2010)

Effectivement...c'est un problème de DNS.

Lorsque tu tapes http://serveur dans Safari, lui il s'en cogne de la résolution WINS, donc il attaque directement les DNS publics, qui eux ne connaissent pas ton serveur. Donc pas de réponse, donc pas de lien!

Une solution consiste à forcer la résolution locale, en modifiant le fichier hosts. Car avant d'interroger les serveurs DNS, la machine regarde si elle ne connait pas le serveur. 
Ce fichier se trouve dans /etc et s'appelle hosts (voir capture).

Il te suffit juste de rajouter une ligne:
192.168.0.9          serveur

Et là, ca fonctionnera. Mais je me pose une petite question...pourquoi configurer des serveurs, imprimantes...etc...en IP dynamiques? Le but est justement qu'ils aient toujours la même IP, afin que le chemin ne change jamais...
Et si tu ne veux pas les configurer en IP fixe, pourquoi ne pas utiliser la réservation d'IP: une @mac aura toujours la même adresse IP.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Mars 2010)

Rendre fixe les adresses IP du réseau local et éditer les fichiers _hosts_ (*) est effectivement une solution.

Installer un serveur DNS local (BIND) sur le serveur Mac en est une autre tout aussi envisageable.


* :  /etc/hosts sous Mac OS et Linux, C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts sous Windows.


----------



## eNeos (13 Mars 2010)

Merci drs et Pa5cal, je vais aller voir pour gérer un serveur dns local.

Maintenant, pourquoi des IP dynamiques... Tout simplement parce que j'ai toujours trouvé plus facile de joindre un appareil par son petit nom que par son adresse. Je sais que mon serveur s'appelle serveur, je sais que mon mybookworld s'appelle mybookworld, je sais que mon imprimante HP s'appelle c6180, etc. Mais devoir me souvenir systématiquement de leurs adresses IP... Je n'ai aucune mémoire.

Et puis, à quoi bon utiliser un serveur DHCP si c'est pour tout configurer en statique derrière


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Mars 2010)

eNeos a dit:


> Maintenant, pourquoi des IP dynamiques... Tout simplement parce que j'ai toujours trouvé plus facile de joindre un appareil par son petit nom que par son adresse.


Ça n'a pas de rapport. L'utilisation d'adresses fixes n'empêche pas de joindre les appareils par leur nom, bien au contraire.

L'adressage dynamique pourrait même poser quelques soucis au système de diffusion des noms sur le réseau lorsque des adresses différentes sont ré-attribuées par le DHCP.



eNeos a dit:


> Et puis, à quoi bon utiliser un serveur DHCP si c'est pour tout configurer en statique derrière


Le seul intérêt qu'on peut y trouver, c'est qu'on n'a pas à réfléchir au moment de connecter un nouvel appareil sur le réseau. Pour un petit réseau local et un utilisateur un tant soit peu averti, l'avantage est bien maigre.

Mais le fait de ne pas pouvoir connaître a priori l'adresse IP d'un ordinateur connecté s'avère généralement être un inconvénient par la suite.


----------



## eNeos (14 Mars 2010)

Fatigué moi hier  Il me manquait la moitié de ma pensée...
Donc trouvant plus facile d'appeler un appareil par son petit nom, je n'ai aucunement besoin de connaitre son IP et donc aucun besoin d'être en IP fixe

Bref, fixe ou dynamique n'étant pas le sujet de base  et le host n'étant pas une solution simple lorsqu'on a plusieurs  Mac et plusieurs appareils qu'on change régulièrement, je vais tenter de voir du coté des DNS.

Meci en tout cas pour vos conseils


----------

